# REC: Italian Dressing



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2007)

2 Jars Small Capers... 3-4 oz jars
6-8 toes ga-lick
8 oz EVOO
Fesh ground black pepper

Blend capers and ga-lick
add oil...add pepper

No salt needed...as capers and juice take care of that!

Ya'll Enjoy this one!


----------



## QSis (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, that sounds GREAT, Uncle Bob!  

I will try half of that recipe in the little chopper container that came with my hand blender.  I always have those ingredients.

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks QSis...it does make a rather large batch..a pint jar full....When I make it here I usually 1/2 it or even less...I enjoy it on salad...as well as a dip for bread...

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 13, 2007)

" as well as a dip for bread. "

Sounds great.  Thanks!


----------



## cjs (Feb 14, 2007)

toss with some pasta and add a few kalamatas, and you're good to go!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> toss with some pasta and add a few kalamatas, and you're good to go!!


 
Sounds like a plan!!! 

Next time I make it I am going to add a bit of anchovy when I blend the ga-lick and capers.  Yum!...That does sound good...Even If I said it myself


----------



## cjs (Feb 15, 2007)

anchovies - that's a yes!!


----------



## QSis (Feb 19, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> 2 Jars Small Capers... 3-4 oz jars
> 6-8 toes ga-lick
> 8 oz EVOO
> Fesh ground black pepper
> ...


 
I just made this, Uncle Bob, and it's wonderful! I cut the recipe in half and it made about a cup of rich dressing. Filled 2 caper bottles. I was going to blend in some parsley, to counteract the garlic somewhat, but I forgot.

It looks tan in the picture, but it's really a pale green. Sorry the picture is sideways - DC won't let me upload any vertical pictures these days. (One of the admins, can't remember who, said he/she'd look into it weeks ago, but it's still a prob for me).

Can't wait to try it on my lunch salads this week! 

I'd love to NOT refrigerate it, but I guess I should, huh?

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> I just made this, Uncle Bob, and it's wonderful! I cut the recipe in half and it made about a cup of rich dressing. Filled 2 caper bottles. I was going to blend in some parsley, to counteract the garlic somewhat, but I forgot.
> 
> It looks tan in the picture, but it's really a pale green. Sorry the picture is sideways - DC won't let me upload any vertical pictures these days. (One of the admins, can't remember who, said he/she'd look into it weeks ago, but it's still a prob for me).
> 
> ...


 
Yes I would refrigerate it for sure...Am not sure how long it can 'safely" be kept...I have made it and kept it for over a week... but not sure if I am running a risk of botulisam. I am thinking the vinegar(brine) in the capers may make it ok...I'll have someone on here take a "look see" at the recipe and post what he thinks....I trust his judgement completely! Again refrigerate it!!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 19, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> ..I'll have someone on here take a "look see" at the recipe and post what he thinks....I trust his judgement completely! !!


 
I'm guessing that's not me!!!   I made 1/4 batch tonight, since there's only me to eat it.  Can't wait for lunch tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that's not me!!!  I made 1/4 batch tonight, since there's only me to eat it. Can't wait for lunch tomorrow!!!!


 
Well I think you will "consume" it all before it has a chance to go bad on you.... I had never really thought about shelf life..etc until QSis mentioned the refrigeration...I have never had any problems with it...but it usually does not last very long!! I do however keep it in the fridge....

Anyway...thanks for trying it...and I hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 19, 2007)

*http://www.imageshack.us/ to post photos*



			
				QSis said:
			
		

> ...Sorry the picture is sideways - DC won't let me upload any vertical pictures these days. (One of the admins, can't remember who, said he/she'd look into it weeks ago, but it's still a prob for me)....


 try going to the site ImageShack® - Hosting to host your photos for you 
(I forget who originally posted this web site, I think it was Kitchenelf, but it works great!)

Thanks for posting that recipe Uncle Bob 
(it took me a bit to figure out that you meant garlic - I was wondering what you were talking about "licking toes"?)


----------



## QSis (Feb 20, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> try going to the site ImageShack® - Hosting to host your photos for you
> (I forget who originally posted this web site, I think it was Kitchenelf, but it works great!)
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 20, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> try going to the site ImageShack® - Hosting to host your photos for you
> (I forget who originally posted this web site, I think it was Kitchenelf, but it works great!)
> 
> Thanks for posting that recipe Uncle Bob
> (it took me a bit to figure out that you meant garlic - I was wondering what you were talking about "licking toes"?)


 
Licking toes Of course with the salad dressing on them! Yum! 
Seriously..I guess you never heard a Southern boy say garlic..it's gaa-lick.
It's the accent don cha know? I sometime refer to garlic cloves as "toes"..It's somewhat a regional thing I guess..Anyways they look like toes..well kinda


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 20, 2007)

Mmmmmm, this sounds good, thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 20, 2007)

*The Official Practice Thread for Posting Pictures*



			
				QSis said:
			
		

> Poutine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aria (Feb 24, 2007)

I was having a problem posting photos. Problem solved. Resize your photos.
480 x360 works. There are several ways to resize. Do you have Photoshop or Windows Picture Manager or Picasa 2? 

If you do not have software you can download them FREE. Google to locate.

Easy to resize.


----------



## lovecd (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your recipe Uncle Bob!  I made it with an anchovy fillet and it was fantastic!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovecd...

Glad you liked it...I have been wanting to add the anchovy but haven't done it...Now that you have and have given it a "fantastic" rating..It will be a must do thing for me now...!!!

Thanks again for trying it...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

lovecd said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your recipe Uncle Bob! I made it with an anchovy fillet and it was fantastic!


 
I added 3 or maybe 4 anchovy fillets tonight...You are right...Fantastic!!


----------



## Aria (Mar 15, 2007)

Italian Dressing:  use the cruet with measure lines.  EVOO, wine vinegar,
use 1/2 package of the Good Seasonings. A little balsamic vinegar.  And if you like some of the ingredients Uncle Bob uses in his recipe.  This will make a smaller amount.  I leave mine on the kitchen counter.  Gone in a couple of
salads.


----------



## lovecd (Mar 16, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I added 3 or maybe 4 anchovy fillets tonight...You are right...Fantastic!!


Glad you agree Uncle Bob.  I have made it 2 more times since then and just love it. I think I'll try 3 anchovy fillets next time.  I have only been using one.  Great with homemade croutons also-- they soak up the dressing and the flavor is wonderful.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 16, 2007)

lovecd said:
			
		

> Glad you agree Uncle Bob. I have made it 2 more times since then and just love it. I think I'll try 3 anchovy fillets next time. I have only been using one. Great with homemade croutons also-- they soak up the dressing and the flavor is wonderful.


 
 Night before last I made a batch and used a whole can of Anchovy.
I am beginning to sread it on french bread...I am hooked!!


----------



## Skits-O-phreniC (Mar 18, 2007)

Would this be a good Italian dressing to marinate chicken in? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 19, 2007)

Skits-O-phreniC said:
			
		

> Would this be a good Italian dressing to marinate chicken in? Sounds interesting.


 
Skits...

I would not recommend the recipe that I posted as marinade for chicken.
I don't think it would do a good job. However; depending on how you prepare your chicken it could be used as a "sauce" of sorts. Maybe on the side. I love the stuff and can eat it on just about anything. First time try it on a salad or maybe to dip bread in...then you can let your imagination take to.............

Do enjoy..!!


----------



## lovecd (Mar 19, 2007)

Skits-O-phreniC said:
			
		

> Would this be a good Italian dressing to marinate chicken in? Sounds interesting.



I agree with Uncle Bob.  I think this dressing would be great served as a sauce over grilled chicken, but I would not recommend using it as a marinade.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## morela (Mar 22, 2007)

I always use dijon mustard, olive oil, balsamic, red wine vinegar,  garlic and whatever herbs (usually basil, thyme, and oregano) I have on hand. I love it but I am going to try some of these ides to spice it up!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> 2 Jars Small Capers... 3-4 oz jars
> 6-8 toes ga-lick
> 8 oz EVOO
> Fesh ground black pepper
> ...



This is the beginning of the best Caesar dressing!  Add some fresh grated Parmesan cheese, a few shakes of red wine vinegar, a little egg substitue, some Dijon mustard and you've got a great Caesar salad dressing!  

I can't wait to try this Uncle Bob - it sounds lovely.  How about your recipe drizzled over some grilled salmon?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 23, 2007)

Miss Elf

 Drizzled over salmon!!! I have not thought of that one. I do thank you for the idea...Salmon is on the menu for tonight so guess what I am gonna do 

Last batch I did use a splash or two of vinegar...It was a little thick, maybe from a whole can Anchovy that I added.. 

Do Enjoy!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 17, 2007)

okay, bought the capers.
have the anchovie
have the evoo
have the black pepper
now it's time to get out the blender


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 17, 2007)

LEFSElover, you will LOVE this.  I am curious to all posters, why wouldn't this be good as a marinade for chicken? I slathered this all over a pork roast Monday night and it was fantastic!  I was going to try chicken but now I am leary.........


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 18, 2007)

As a marinade for adding flavor. Let your taste buds be your guide. It’s Delicious!
As a marinade for tenderizing. Minimal effectiveness. It can be costly!!
As a finishing sauce for fish, pork, beef, or chicken. It's Priceless!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay I did it. I put five fairly large chicken breasts and some dressing in a sealed bag for about an hour and half.  I baked the chicken at 350 degrees in a convection oven until 180 degrees. I topped the chicken with some mozzarella and some diced tomatoes, evoo, basil, oregano and s&p - the result: YUMMMMMM!  The chicken was very flavorful!


----------



## h2oct (Apr 23, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> 2 Jars Small Capers... 3-4 oz jars
> 6-8 toes ga-lick
> 8 oz EVOO
> Fesh ground black pepper
> ...


 
Is it possible to substitute the capers with some plain vinegar and salt?  If so, I wonder in what proportions...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Something like 1/4 portion vinegar to 3/4 portion of Evoo plus garlic, salt and pepper would give you a simple and basic vinaigrette. However, without the capers you would have changed the recipe entirely. Two completely different dressings. Both good, but very different. Hope this helps!

Enjoy!


----------

